# Highland Recreation Field Trail and Training



## Tomfive5 (Dec 15, 2015)

Is the field trial area at Highland Recreation open to anyone ? Or do you have to be a member of a club ? 
I live pretty close and would like to start working with my dog there.


----------



## PA BUCK 2 (Oct 17, 2006)

Open to everyone. Shooting is restricted outside of hunting season to permits...


----------



## BassFisher91 (Sep 11, 2005)

Last I looked SEMI NAVHDA had not yet posted their training schedule. Anyone on here have it?


----------



## birdhntr (Jan 25, 2014)

State game areas around there have woodcock in them.wooded areas are less prevalent with ticks from my experience. Today's temps make it even better.


----------



## Hunters Edge (May 15, 2009)

You can not train in field trial grounds if they are rented or interfere with the trial/training. 

All shooting in the field trial area are either by permit and designated shooters or the bird or animal is during open hunting season. 

Parks n recreation state land has laws different than state game areas. So even non native game species are not legally shot in rec area or field trial area unless by permit and designated shooters, thus the reason land is leased and permits given during hunting season to clubs.

Now if a valid hunting license, and all rules hunter orange etc. you can train in the area when not rented or leased year round but a blank gun (sealed or no barrel) may be used. Thus no taking of game, unless they are open hunting season. The only thing that maybe used ( I will explain later) could be feral pigeon during time recreation land is open to hunting. Parks n Recreation lands are closed to hunting from April 1st thru September 15, with the exception of early or nuisance goose season which in the past has always opened Sept 1st., if they have it.

On the feral pigeon that would be open to certain legalities. Different CO different interpretations, even discussion with law division in Lansing so you may not want to hunt them or use them in training to be shot in rec land and field trial areas within parks and recreation areas.

Just to play safe, I would advise contacting the DNR law division in Lansing.


----------



## PA BUCK 2 (Oct 17, 2006)

The SEMI NAVHDA training schedule is up on the site. First training day is scheduled for the 4th of March


----------



## PA BUCK 2 (Oct 17, 2006)

Hunters Edge said:


> You can not train in field trial grounds if they are rented or interfere with the trial/training.
> 
> All shooting in the field trial area are either by permit and designated shooters or the bird or animal is during open hunting season.
> 
> ...


Actaully, no group has exclusive rights to an area. So even if a club has trial grounds for testing or field test people can and will enter the grounds with nothing yo can do about it. We had people walking through the fields last year while training at the Barn and Silo courses... we were shootig birds and they were sauntering through...


----------



## Hunters Edge (May 15, 2009)

PA BUCK 2 said:


> Actaully, no group has exclusive rights to an area. So even if a club has trial grounds for testing or field test people can and will enter the grounds with nothing yo can do about it. We had people walking through the fields last year while training at the Barn and Silo courses... we were shootig birds and they were sauntering through...


If that was true they would have not stopped quail hunting on field trial areas at Highland or Ionia while trials being held.

Also they would not have pushed for no equestrian use at Gladwin field trial area.

The grounds are rented the club or organization paid to use the grounds. Now if someone is using and not making or disrupting the test,trial, or training the club looks the other way. If not they call the ranger station which issued the permit and they call whatever sheriff, police covering the area or CO depending on what or who is disrupting test, trial or training.

Have seen bow hunters, hikers, boy scouts out during test, trials but not severe enough to disrupt or make unsafe environment and no arguing. Usually when explained they cooperate and it is infrequent. If it was more I guarantee someone would be called to handle dispute, and who do you think would win it? The club who paid money to rent it. Or someone disrupting or making it unsafe. Remember the area has lots of acreage for other uses but we are talking about a designated field trial area, which is for what use?

I could be wrong but when you buy something to use, it separates it from everybody's use.

Also laws or guidelines are different for state game areas vs state recreation area. The same can be said to designated field trial areas.


----------



## PA BUCK 2 (Oct 17, 2006)

You can download the rules and check them out here. http://www.michigan.gov/dnr/0,4570,7

No group has exclusive rights... it is public land and they hold to that. You don't buy anything, only the permit to shoot. But others can still use the land. Not the smartest but they do it...


----------



## slammer (Feb 21, 2006)

Hunters Edge said:


> If that was true they would have not stopped quail hunting on field trial areas at Highland or Ionia while trials being held.
> 
> Also they would not have pushed for no equestrian use at Gladwin field trial area.
> 
> ...


No group has rights. You can go on it when you want. I've seen PETA on the course taking pics during a trial. And there are signs right on it that say no exclusive use.


----------



## Bobby (Dec 21, 2002)

Tomfive5 said:


> Is the field trial area at Highland Recreation open to anyone ? Or do you have to be a member of a club ?
> I live pretty close and would like to start working with my dog there.


You can train at Highland any time, even if a sanctioned event is happening............BUT................if a sanctioned event is happening and you walk into the middle of such event you will be the most unpopular person around. You will be questioned, you will probably be asked to go somewhere else (described below where that might be.) If it looks like an event is happening, ask and then ask where they aren't running or what areas would be available without interfering and use those areas. But realize, starting soon, every Saturday and Sunday for certain will be used by some club.

Further down this page is a thread titled Highland Schedule (or some such thing) The schedule for all the field trial areas is posted, Highland, starting in March, has scheduled events every weekend thru November.

With that, I know of very few, if any, events that run Monday thru Friday, if a weekday is used it is usually Friday. The grounds are well used all week by individual trainers, especially after a big trial or test has been conducted. There are always lots of left over birds (clubs don't 'collect' them at the end of the trail) A popular time to run is Sunday evening after the Sunday events end. Show up, ask around, when the club event is complete................there ya go.

Running in the middle of a club event, though it's legal, is not welcomed, it is not neighborly, it's the proper etiquette, it's not sportsman like, it's just not nice or needed or the decent thing to do. You wouldn't be happy if you've spent 1000's of dollars and years to train and prepare and have someone walk into the middle of an event "because they can."

Learn the grounds, there is plenty of room in the south end of the Silo course that is not used by MOST clubs. You can easily access this area by entering from Beaumont Rd, walking west up a hill then turning north on a well worn trail. This will put you in the very south end of the Silo course. Only the horseback trials and one or 2 walking trials use this area. You can also enter the north end of the Barn course from this same park spot, just cross the road and walk east. (Caution, there are a lot of trails thru this area and you will get turned around. But it's good for training handling in the woods and when you learn the trails you will end up in the 'back' field (north field) of the Barn course.

Be decent and decency will be returned.


----------



## PA BUCK 2 (Oct 17, 2006)

Bobby said:


> You can train at Highland any time, even if a sanctioned event is happening............BUT................if a sanctioned event is happening and you walk into the middle of such event you will be the most unpopular person around. You will be questioned, you will probably be asked to go somewhere else (described below where that might be.) If it looks like an event is happening, ask and then ask where they aren't running or what areas would be available without interfering and use those areas. But realize, starting soon, every Saturday and Sunday for certain will be used by some club.
> 
> Further down this page is a thread titled Highland Schedule (or some such thing) The schedule for all the field trial areas is posted, Highland, starting in March, has scheduled events every weekend thru November.
> 
> ...


Correct and well said.... Most of the people- and I say most- that we have seen enter the courses during a training day or event have been non hunting or non dog people.


----------



## Tomfive5 (Dec 15, 2015)

Thanks for all the info. 
Took my dog there on Saturday, but ended up walking the trails in the woods more to get out of the wind (I was way underdressed for how cold it was). I will be going back, there just aren't many upland style open fields around me to work my dog. I also would never think to walk thru a sanctioned event, it amazes me that things like that even happen !


----------



## Hunters Edge (May 15, 2009)

Bobby said:


> You can train at Highland any time, even if a sanctioned event is happening............BUT................if a sanctioned event is happening and you walk into the middle of such event you will be the most unpopular person around. You will be questioned, you will probably be asked to go somewhere else (described below where that might be.) If it looks like an event is happening, ask and then ask where they aren't running or what areas would be available without interfering and use those areas. But realize, starting soon, every Saturday and Sunday for certain will be used by some club.
> 
> Further down this page is a thread titled Highland Schedule (or some such thing) The schedule for all the field trial areas is posted, Highland, starting in March, has scheduled events every weekend thru November.
> 
> ...


I disagree the law I have downloaded says different. Also if what you said was true they would not have or been able to stop quail hunting during an event at Highland or Ionia on field trial grounds. Also if you read the law even dog training can be stopped on field trial grounds. If you do not think so look all you have to look at is what is closed or not able to do on approximately 4960 acres at Gladwin Field Trial area. 4960 compared to a few hundred acres designated field trial area in Ionia and Highland.

So the best advice if you do not want it stopped do not interrupt or train your dog while the grounds are rented. During the week like was said would be a great time to train your dog if the grounds are not rented. On holidays during the week the grounds are usually rented on Mondays.

You can not shoot birds without permit, unless those birds are open season or during hunting season and you follow all hunting rules and regulations.


----------



## Hunters Edge (May 15, 2009)

Because weekends maybe the best opportunity or the only opportunity to train, I would suggest joining a club that trains. For pointing breeds NAVHDA, for retrievers HRC, also certain breed clubs have or hold training days as well. Now if you have a pointing lab both NAVHDA or HRC will most likely be of help. Actually I do not think it would matter what breed of dog both maybe able to help. You may not be able to test, not sure on requirements. Both I think would be glad for extra hands for help and both or all clubs, the membership would be a great place for constructive criticism and good advice on training. Many clubs also have training equipment that can be used by members along with many times birds. Give them a call, and check them out, many times they will gladly have you stop by and get first hand experience before making a decision.


----------



## dx3 (May 31, 2007)

I'M thinking Bobby is spot on, i thought they ammended the law just it keep clowns fron actively hunting the planted birds used in the trials & training. It's pretty clear its open to everyone regardless of if its rented or not. Legally they probably cant grant someone or some club exclusive use


----------



## brdhntr (Oct 1, 2003)

Hunters Edge said:


> I disagree the law I have downloaded says different. Also if what you said was true they would not have or been able to stop quail hunting during an event at Highland or Ionia on field trial grounds. Also if you read the law even dog training can be stopped on field trial grounds. If you do not think so look all you have to look at is what is closed or not able to do on approximately 4960 acres at Gladwin Field Trial area. 4960 compared to a few hundred acres designated field trial area in Ionia and Highland.
> 
> So the best advice if you do not want it stopped do not interrupt or train your dog while the grounds are rented. During the week like was said would be a great time to train your dog if the grounds are not rented. On holidays during the week the grounds are usually rented on Mondays.
> 
> You can not shoot birds without permit, unless those birds are open season or during hunting season and you follow all hunting rules and regulations.


The law you quoted doesn't contradict what Bobby said. And I believe that he is an officer in one of the trialing groups that regularly use the grounds for sanctioned events. Given that and my experience using the grounds as part of SEMNAVHDA a few moons ago, I'd wager he is pretty much spot on.


----------



## Bobby (Dec 21, 2002)

Originally the hunting ban at Ionia and Highland was an executive order. That may have changed since the original EO. There were 2 conflicts with 2 sets of yahoos during 2 separate trials. The yahoos came into the bird field, seeded with throw down quail PURCHASED by the dog club and released on the day of the trial. It was open quail season at the time. The problem occurred when the yahoos were approached and asked to leave. One of them lowered their shotgun and threatened a participant. Cops arrive, yahoo dealt with. EO issued.


----------



## Bobby (Dec 21, 2002)

For what it's worth, nearly every walking quail trial I participate in at the Silo course at Highland we have someone release their dog during the trial, walk thru the middle of the courses. When confronted they always point to the sign in the park lot with a list of rules. I think it's rule 9 that states no party has exclusive use of the grounds. They are correct, they are lawful, they are also assholes. One guy look me square in the eye and stated, "You guys tell me the same thing every time I come here." He knows what he is doing, I bet he scores a 100 on the Facebook a$$hole test floating out there right now.


----------



## brdhntr (Oct 1, 2003)

Bobby said:


> For what it's worth, nearly every walking quail trial I participate in at the Silo course at Highland we have someone release their dog during the trial, walk thru the middle of the courses. When confronted they always point to the sign in the park lot with a list of rules. I think it's rule 9 that states no party has exclusive use of the grounds. They are correct, they are lawful, they are also assholes. One guy look me square in the eye and stated, "You guys tell me the same thing every time I come here." He knows what he is doing, I bet he scores a 100 on the Facebook a$$hole test floating out there right now.


Sounds like he is watching the calendar to get himself some free training opportunity. I've trained dogs out there for going on 20 yrs. Partly with SEMNAVHDA and in later years on my own. Never had to interrupt an event being held there to get my dogs some exercise.


----------

